# Steak to our pup



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

From time to time, we'll give a bone with a little steak on it from our barbecues. We cut of the steak and give the bone that's in there and give it to Chester. It's a strong bone and Chester really likes it, no throwing up or sickness. We thought it was fine because no problems, but my dad looked it up on the internet and saw "No cooked bones, only raw". But Chester does absolutely fine with it, (even though if makes a pretty big mess of steak shavings) should we follow and do raw bones instead. I feel kinda guilty giving my puppy something we're not totally sure of giving him.
Chester says, "I'm innocent! Just don't take away my steak please!":laugh:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

raw only no exceptions, very dangerous.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

:bump::bump:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave is 100% correct, I doubt you'll get a different answer from anyone on this forum. Sorry Chester but it's for your own good!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

You can always cut out the bone before you barbeque, I'm sure Chester will still enjoy it!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I always heard this was only chicken bones and spare ribs because they splinter. Guess I am wrong here too, but I don't give Maya steak bones, mainly because she won't gnaw on them. I do know our butcher sells marrow bones for dogs. Again Maya won't touch these either. She would rather just have the steak and forget about the bone. She has taste! :laugh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry Chester, raw bones only! No exceptions! But Ruth you'll probably find that Chester is just as happy with the raw bone!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Tim LOVES barbeque, but I don't usually grill meat with a bone. I did want to mention that he is on a raw diet and I buy raw bones from the pet store, he gets one a week. I'm sure the butcher might be cheaper, but these are the perfect size, just a few inches, cut femur bone. Whatever marrow he can't get out I scoop and it goes in his dinner. He's not a HUGE bone fan but he loves the marrow, which I don't know you would get from a cooked bone.


----------

